# Windows XP und WLan: Netzwerkadresse beziehen klappt nicht



## timestamp (10. August 2011)

Hallo allerseits

meine Mutter kann mir ihrem Netbook nicht mehr über unsere WLan verbindung ins netz. Zuvor hatte es jedoch einwandfrei geklappt.
-Ich komme mit meinem PC einwandfrei über Kabel ins Internet
-Es liegt voller Empfang vor
-Das Passwort ist korrekt
-Die Reparieren Option bei Windows XP wurde verwendet
-Der Router wurde für 1min ausgeschaltet
-Das Netbook wurde mehrere male neu gestartet

Wie können wir das Problem beheben?


----------



## rd4eva (10. August 2011)

Einer dieser Fehler die man oft sieht und immer hilft etwas anderes.
- Eventuell ist am Client ein falscher Sicherheitstyp (WPA, WPA2 etc.) oder eine falsche Verschlüsselung (AES, TKIP etc.) angegeben. Kann auch sein das die am Router eingestellte Sicherheit/Verschlüsselung vom Client nicht unterstützt wird.
 Um das auszuschlißen kann man einfach mal die SSID des Routers ändern damit das Netbook ein neues Profil anlegen muss. Dann die Sicherheit auf dem Router auf minimal einstellen z.B. 64Bit WEP und nochmal versuchen zu verbinden.
- Mal prüfen ob die Netzwerkkarten Treiber auf dem neuesten Stand sind.
- Am Router vielleicht ein MAC-Filter o.ä. aktiviert?
- Eher unwahrscheinlich aber eventuell funkt auch eine Firewall dazwischen.
- Mal prüfen ob der Router überhaupt noch DHCP vergibt bzw. einfach mal dem Client eine statische Adresse vergeben.


----------



## timestamp (12. August 2011)

Das verwunderliche ist, dass nichts verändert wurde. Praktisch von heute auf morgen klappte es nicht mehr. Ich habe dem router mehrfach eine neue SSID zugewiesen. Keine Änderung. Das Passwort ist definitiv korrekt, denn damit kann ich mich auch ins Router Konfigurationsmenü einloggen (nur vom PC aus, nicht vom Netbook).
Ich wüsste nicht ob ein MAC-Filter aktiviert ist. Macht auch wenig Sinn da es vorher geklappt hatte und ich in dann ja in der Zwischenzeit aktiviert haben müsste. 
Allerdings hatte das Netbook auch Probleme auf ein ungesichertes Netzwerk zuzugreifen, was ich für sehr merkwürdig halte. Ich habe dem Netbook auch eine statische Adresse zugeweisen, aber da ist gar nichts passiert.


----------



## timestamp (26. August 2011)

Ich bins nochmal. Ich komme mittlerweile ins Internet, allerdings nur wenn cih die Verschlüsselung am Router auf WEP stelle (hatte es vorher nur am netbook geändert). Nur da WEP nicht mehr so sicher sein soll, wüsste ich gerne noch eine andere Alternative, es hat vorher ja schließlich auch geklappt. Hat jemand noch eine Idee/einen Vorschlag?


----------

